# VGA to AV Converter



## dead-man (Dec 2, 2006)

Hi,

I want to put my computer on my projector but my projector only accepts AV Type plugs, Where can i buy a VGA ( In ) To AV ( Out ) Converter?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

You need a scan converter. Something like this.
http://www.compusa.com/products/pro...2419&Pn=AVerKey_iMicro_PC_Mac_to_TV_Converter


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi,

What inputs exactly does it have? If it has component video inputs, you can get a VGA to component video adapter. If not, try Terrister's solution.


----------

